# anyone els enjoying the sweet tears?



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

cuz i know i am, the "soft deactivation" is pretty funny.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

You seem like a miserable human being.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Poolepit said:


> You seem like a miserable human being.


not really i just find it funny that amazon gave out plenty of warnings and for some odd reason people that get work over an app thought they were indispensable and continued to cheat.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

imfatandold said:


> not really i just find it funny that amazon gave out plenty of warnings and for some odd reason people that get work over an app thought they were indispensable and continued to cheat.


Can't say I expected you to be consciously aware. Not surprised you are unable to see yourself for what you really are.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Poolepit said:


> Can't say I expected you to be consciously aware. Not surprised you are unable to see yourself for what you really are.


i take it your one of them right? clearly amazon doesnt want people to use 3rd party apps but its ok to use them if you dont consider them cheating =)


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

Is that why Im seeing offers stay on my screen for almost a full min now good riddance ....and **** me...look what popped up on my screen like 10 mins ago.






. Haven't seen one sinc Nam....


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

SoggyF said:


> Is that why Im seeing offers stay on my screen for almost a full min now good riddance ....and &%[email protected]!* me...look what popped up on my screen like 10 mins ago.
> View attachment 174804
> . Haven't seen one sinc Nam....


yup cheaters are finnaly getting the boot little by little. its funny though how all these "i got deactivated for no reason" threads are popping up on forums now


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

imfatandold said:


> yup cheaters are finnaly getting the boot little by little. its funny though how all these "i got deactivated for no reason" threads are popping up on forums now


Well I apparently got deactivated and never ever used any bots or clickers to get blocks so your assumption are without merit. Amazon just deactivated some of us without even an email explaining why. So F Amazon!


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

dantiv said:


> Well I apparently got deactivated and never ever used any bots or clickers to get blocks so your assumption are without merit. Amazon just deactivated some of us without even an email explaining why. So F Amazon!


im sure they did


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

imfatandold said:


> im sure they did


Well that's fine, they can deactivate me, it's their right but at the least they could just send me a message saying I've been deactivated.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

It's hacking plain and simple. No company can tolerate unauthorized hacking into their system for long, because that is what botters and scripters are doing. Sooner or later they will be forced to do something about it. But I can understand why people do it, because manual fishing plain sucks. It used to take only a few minutes to get a good block , now it takes forever and many times I just give up for the day because you could literally spend hours at it. It's ridiculous, and made worse when you have to compete with the hackers.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Actually scripts and bots do not meet the actual definition of hacking. Actual hacking involves breaking past security barriers put into place by an organization to keep people out. Amazon was very lazy and went cheap on their programming team and simply left too many open holes for anyone to exploit. So these tools are really just exploiting the open doors Amazon left open and still have open as of today. 

Actual hacking involves an advanced skill set and advanced knowledge that most don't have. Flex is simply a poorly designed piece of software that is wide open for any joe blow to exploit and there isn't really any way for Amazon to fix it because the exploits are part of the design itself. Amazon would need to scrap the entire Flex app and start from scratch to make it truly secure.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

But just because there is little or no security, doesn't mean it isn't hacking. Using a third party program for unauthorized access to the system is hacking in my book. 

You don't need programming skills to hack, you can simply use or buy someone else's hack.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> But just because there is little or no security, doesn't mean it isn't hacking. Using a third party program for unauthorized access to the system is hacking in my book.
> 
> You don't need programming skills to hack, you can simply use or buy someone else's hack.


i would think its more of an exploit then an actual hack. kind of like those chinese gold farmers that ruin mmos


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

imfatandold is correct, it is an exploit not a hack. If you are running a script someone wrote you are just a script kiddie. Also, a hack requires one to be able to break into a system. Amazon's system is wide open which is the problem itself. The script is not a program and you are not accessing anything on Amazon's servers or in the Flex app itself. You are simply replaying the data bits sent from the Flex app in the data stream. This is not in any way hacking the system. One is just doing a simple data replay. In fact, for the script you aren't really even changing anything unless you submit a different warehouse ID. The script simply looks at a valid request from the Flex app and replays that same valid request back to the Flex server over and over..


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Problem is, for the most part, it's not harming the system. I don't consider it a hack as Amazon is putting offers out there. Now go round it and pull an offer without it out there, now that would be a hack. Yes It gives those an advantage over manual tappers. We all know Amazon could careless about it's drivers unless the driver does not met there delivery standards.

But I guess Amazon likes playing games, collecting data ? Or perhaps truly a glitch or, doubtful a hacker.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

dantiv said:


> Well that's fine, they can deactivate me, it's their right but at the least they could just send me a message saying I've been deactivated.


Have you tried emailing them to see what's going on?

You never received a warning email?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Problem is, for the most part, it's not harming the system. I don't consider it a hack as Amazon is putting offers out there. Now go round it and pull an offer without it out there, now that would be a hack. Yes It gives those an advantage over manual tappers. We all know Amazon could careless about it's drivers unless the driver does not met there delivery standards.
> 
> But I guess Amazon likes playing games, collecting data ? Or perhaps truly a glitch or, doubtful a hacker.


It's their system, and their determination of 'harm'. But I would imagine all of the pings left unchecked would be like a DDoS.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

jade88 said:


> Have you tried emailing them to see what's going on?
> 
> You never received a warning email?


I've emailed but always get back the same canned response about how to use the app. I spoke to a blue vest yesterday and he just shrugged his shoulders. I don't appear to be deactivated but I might as well be, no blocks so far in November.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

imfatandold said:


> i would think its more of an exploit then an actual hack. kind of like those chinese gold farmers that ruin mmos


Hack or exploit, not much difference. Either way you're gaining unauthorized access to the system. Just because some aspect of their system cannot be 100% secured due to technical reasons, and you take advantage of that, you're somehow not as bad as a hacker? I'm not judging those who do it, just trying to look at it from the perspective of the company.

Perhaps Amazon cannot defend against this type of exploit/hack whatever you want to call it, but they can certainly identify those who are doing it and deactivate them. Which is what they are doing.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

jade88 said:


> Have you tried emailing them to see what's going on?
> 
> You never received a warning email?


Maybe he should try emailing them in Hindi to see if he can get a better response since all of the flex email support in in India. Google translate could be used for this...


----------

